# GM Aerotrain in 1/29



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw Gary Mittner's picture of his GM Aerotrain that he scratch built in 1/29th scale. He posted the pix on the photo contest page. I wrote him about it and he directed me to his web site that has some pix of him bulding it. Also has a lot of PRR pix and K4's that many would find interesting.   http://www.angelfire.com/film/prrpics/AEROTRAINPROJECT.html


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That has to be one of the ugliest locos ever built. Kindof a cool to model though.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a kick out of it. Guess Model Railroader is having an article on it now , or soon about the new Con Cor model of it, in like N or HO scale. Like to get a copy of the article, thinking about building one , just for grins.  If anyone has/or gets it, let me know . Not sold anywhere around out here in the plains of Nebraska! Jerry


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

That is cool. One of the prototypes is at the Museum of transportation in St. Louis. I have admired it many times.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03/22/2008 2:55 PM
That has to be one of the ugliest locos ever built. Kindof a cool to model though.


GO TO YOUR ROOM YOUNG MAN!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif

Such intolerance of a thing of Beauty will NOT be toleratated/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember seeing pictures of it as a boy. I always wondered if the designer had read to many copies of "The Eagle" -as it's Dan Dare styling is straight out of the pages of it! What STILL puzzles me is the layout of the loco B0-A(?) I always assumed that the layout was B0-B0 and the rear bogie was obscurred in the photos... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

For more information on the prototype: 
http://www.carofthecentury.com/the_aerotrain.htm

Ralph,  I don't know who inspired whom, but I believe Frank Hampson and Harley Earl were kindred spirits.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By ralphbrades on 03/25/2008 1:26 AM
I remember seeing pictures of it as a boy. I always wondered if the designer had read to many copies of "The Eagle" -as it's Dan Dare styling is straight out of the pages of it! What STILL puzzles me is the layout of the loco B0-A(?) I always assumed that the layout was B0-B0 and the rear bogie was obscurred in the photos... 

regards 

ralph

I saw it as a boy    It ran  on the  comuter line from  Blue Island  to  La Sall street Station in chicago for a time.   If I remember right the big problem was turing it around.    The cars only had trucks at one end.  You couln't just uncouple and rung the engine to the other end and re couple.   You had to turn the whole consist asround in one piece.

I thought there was  one at  MUSEUM OF SICENCE AND INDUSTRY  next to the  U 505  SUBMARINE. 

I thought it gave new meaing to the words   STREAMLINER.   To bad it was such a disaster.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I don't know if there was ever an Aerotrain at MofS&I, but the Pioneer Zephyr has been there since 1960. Also a cool trainset.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Illinois train museum has a non-working prototype. One of the real ones is at the St Louis Trans Museum. Just type in aerotrain on a google search and lots of info about it pops up. Jerry


----------

